# Texas Tall Bike



## sam (Mar 5, 2010)

Made from an exercizer.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, that's different! I'm guessing that's an excersize bike frame? Must be hard to ride with such a short wheelbase, and that giant chainring!


----------



## sam (Mar 7, 2010)

not hard to ride at all,but it is a bit tall for mounting---need a curb or step. i had to add a large rear sprocket to adjust for the front ring


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 8, 2010)

You must've added that 'made from an exerciser' line, I can't be that blind!


----------



## jpscyclery (Mar 27, 2010)

you must have really short legs!


----------



## sam (Mar 28, 2010)

No matter how tall you are,if your feet don't touch the ground---your leggs are TOO short---so my Grandfather said---sam


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

cool bike how can you get up on this bike


----------

